# Darling Hummingbird



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Aww he's so tiny and cute


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I adore hummingbirds and this video is precious.

I've never seen one perch in one place for such an extended period of time before. 
The little fellow was either very trusting or quite familiar with the person giving him his drink.

Thanks for sharing this, Heidi*


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*That is precious!*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

his tiny little tootsies are adorable


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I see them around my house a few times a year but I have never seen on like that....beautiful, thanks Heidi...


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

My Oliver tries to pretend to be a hummingbird. LOL


----------

